#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  >  突然發現下年的片子不少都以獸作主題

## kl122002

剛才上youtube找到的: 

1. Disney - ZOOTOPIA  
https://youtu.be/qUSvaOcM2yo

2. SLY COOPER 
https://youtu.be/nbXEKZVonko

這個3.比較少獸人的成份, 但就以家中動物做主題 
THE SECRET LIFE OF PETS 
https://youtu.be/GsRtF3FT1_Q

----------


## 斯冰菊

因應KL122002前輩的影片，本狼提供《動物烏托邦》有正體中文字幕的版本預告。話嗥由迪士尼上傳的本預告，點閱次數有超過637萬次哩！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

另外一支則是《寵物當家》的。這支更厲害，原上傳的點閱次數已經突破1053萬次啦！！！ :wuffer_glee:

----------


## kl122002

最新一張Zootopia的海布:



你們認得出是來自什麼牌子嗎?

----------


## 狗熊

> 最新一張Zootopia的海布:
> 你們認得出是來自什麼牌子嗎?


```這電影要到明年春天(大概3月初)才會上映,台灣的話不知道會不會同步上映就是了 :wuffer_arou: 
而那個牌子的話倒是蠻多的(廠牌眾多),不容易說的完 :眨眼: .

----------


## kl122002

由IMD 上說
France	10 February 2016	
Spain	12 February 2016	
Argentina	18 February 2016	
Brazil	18 February 2016	
Colombia	18 February 2016	
Mexico	18 February 2016	
Peru	18 February 2016	
Sweden	24 February 2016	
Italy	25 February 2016	
USA	25 February 2016	(Boulder International Film Festival)
Egypt	2 March 2016	
Trinidad and Tobago	2 March 2016	
United Arab Emirates	3 March 2016	
Azerbaijan	3 March 2016	
Bahrain	3 March 2016	
Belarus	3 March 2016	
Czech Republic	3 March 2016	
Germany	3 March 2016	
Denmark	3 March 2016	
Dominican Republic	3 March 2016	
Kuwait	3 March 2016	
Kazakhstan	3 March 2016	
Lebanon	3 March 2016	
Republic of Macedonia	3 March 2016	
Malaysia	3 March 2016	
Philippines	3 March 2016	
Portugal	3 March 2016	
Serbia	3 March 2016	
Russia	3 March 2016	
Singapore	3 March 2016	
Slovakia	3 March 2016	
Ukraine	3 March 2016	
Canada	4 March 2016	
Estonia	4 March 2016	
Indonesia	4 March 2016	
Poland	4 March 2016	
Romania	4 March 2016	
USA	4 March 2016	
Vietnam	4 March 2016	
Hungary	10 March 2016	
Australia	17 March 2016	
Croatia	17 March 2016	
New Zealand	17 March 2016	
Belgium	23 March 2016	
Austria	24 March 2016	
UK	25 March 2016	
Netherlands	1 April 2016	
Hong Kong	7 April 2016	
Thailand	21 April 2016	
Japan	23 April 2016

----------


## 狗熊

> 由IMD 上說
> France	10 February 2016	
> Spain	12 February 2016	
> Argentina	18 February 2016	
> Brazil	18 February 2016	
> Colombia	18 February 2016	
> Mexico	18 February 2016	
> Peru	18 February 2016	
> Sweden	24 February 2016	
> ...



`````大多都是在春天(2-4月)就會上映,可惜沒有台灣的日期,不過應該如沒意外的話也許是也在同一個時期上映才對.

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  各位友獸：

      明年3月《ZOOTOPIA》即將在台灣上映(香港4月7日)，迪士尼五天前發佈了最新的預告片，裡面的樹懶非常搶眼唷！！！樹懶的特性就是速度非常慢，《塞南邊曲》裡面的何安(阿怪)是本狼目前唯一認識的有名樹懶。




      歡迎各位友獸明年一起栽進這個夢想世界！！！*凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！(極其期待之嗥！！！)*

      《眾獸跨年！！！》：https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGtyJE5modU
                                                                                        北極凍狼    斯冰菊    趕緊分享

                                                                                             狼版12年11月29日    11:11

----------


## 卡斯特

乾脆就把這裡當作電影更新追蹤篇好了(???

首先丟丟動物方城市（Zootopia）的正式預告
https://youtu.be/KszEoLfMbfE

我越來越期待Zootopia上映了呀XDDD
雖然我覺得這個翻譯怪怪的@@


然後是寵物當家的兔子部分(是這樣說嗎#
https://youtu.be/KC5ycHKUfA4

兔子超強的啊wwww


然後Sly cooper有遊戲版的，考慮荷包飽之後去找來玩～
在跟大家分享＞w＜

大概就這樣，有更多資訊在丟上來，也歡迎及感謝大家分享0w0//

----------

